# Neuer Rahmen



## 007ike (17. November 2003)

Mein Rahmen ist da, der ist sooooooooooooo schön! Leider ist Magura aber noch etwas hinterher....... tippel tippel, will das Jekyll endlich fahren auch die neuen Mavic Räder mit meinen Michelins. Bin mal gespannt wie das alles farblich paßt.

Ja und mein Schaldauge wurde gerichtet, das Focus wäre somit wieder eindsatzfähig!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. November 2003)

Das ist ja fast wie Weihnachten  So ist das im Leben, man lernt seine Sachen erst richtig zu schätzen, wenn man eine Weile darauf verzichten muss. Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass du bald deine Bremsen bekommst... Nikolaustor mit CD?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tozzi (17. November 2003)

...und wenn Du wieder eine Zeit lang auf dem Fully sitzt-
wie sehr wirst Du das unvergleichliche Hardtailfeeling vermissen !


----------



## 007ike (17. November 2003)

Genau so is das.......

Das richten des Schaltauges hat nix gekostet, cool was? 

Hat doch manchmal seine Vorteile nicht bis zum letzten Cent zu handeln 

Aber Tozzi, mach dir mal keine Gedanken HT => Winterbike
Fully => Sommerbike

Nun is WInter  => Nikolausitour HT ( vielleicht schon unter 11 kg)


----------



## Einheimischer (17. November 2003)

...na dann, wenn bei mir alles klappt, fahr ich die NT auch mit dem HT, dann auf jeden Fall unter 11Kg


----------



## Moose (17. November 2003)

Das Ihr beiden abnehmen wolltet wusste ich ja, aber 11 Kilo sind definitiv übertrieben!!! Das kann nicht gesund sein!


----------



## HeldDerArbeit (17. November 2003)

Also ich werd´ auf jeden Fall 11 kg abnehmen müssen


----------



## Moose (17. November 2003)

Sollen wir eine Diät-Gruppe aufmachen?
Ich muss bis Sonntag auch noch ein paar Kilos verlieren!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. November 2003)

@Moose

...bis Sonntag - ein paar Kilos??? ...hmm - vieleicht könnten wir dich mit Helium füllen 

@HeldDerArbeit

Bau Dir doch einfach ein 1 Kilo Bike auf  


So, jetzt wieder Ernst - nur nicht übertreiben mit dem abnehmen, nicht beim Bike und schon gar nicht bei sich selbst!


----------



## Moose (17. November 2003)

Genau!!!
Her mit dem Helium, denn ich muss am Sonntag offiziell verwogen werden. Wenn zu schwer, dann nix gut! Ist aber zu schaffen ... .

An meinem Bike wird nichts abgespeckt! Sonst bricht das alles noch auseinander. Leichtbau am Bike ist immer so teuer, wenn man selber abspeckt, dann spart man meistens Geld ... .

Ich stimme aber zu: lieber ein paar Kilos zuviel (an Bike und Person) und dafür Spass am Leben!


----------



## 007ike (17. November 2003)

Genau 

Wären wir uns mal wieder einig!

Hat eigendlich mal jemand die neuen Verhaltensregeln gelesen? Was wir hir treiben, würde ich sagen, wenn ich es vorsichtig vormuliere, ist uns am Grenzpfad entlang hangeln. Oder wie legt ihr das aus??????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (17. November 2003)

@007ike

na ja, solange wir diskutieren und nicht chatten  
Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben, dass es u.a. Sinn und Zweck der Lokalforen ist, "Fahrgemeinschaften", Bikertreff`s und Freundschaften unter IBC`lern zu fördern und das ist ja in unserem Fall, denke ich mal mehr als gelungen und ich hoffe, dass kleinere "Fehltritte", wie Spam usw. toleriert werden, was ja auch bis jetzt astrein funktioniert hat.
Ich denke die Moderatoren hier sind, was lustige Sachen betrifft äusserst tolerant, ich erinnere nur mal an den "Deerk Thread", das dauerte doch ewig bis der geschlossen wurde und an unsinnigen Post´s, hatt es da mit Sicherheit nicht gemangelt oder?
In diesem Sinne: bitte bitte liebe Mods, verzeiht, dass wir manchmal etwas  sind, aber eigentlich wollen wir nur spielen


----------



## 007ike (18. November 2003)

schöner hätte man es kaum sagen können


----------



## 007ike (4. März 2004)

Ja,ja, schon ziemlich alt der Beitrag!
Aber gestern bin zum ersten mal wieder mit meinem neunen, alten! Jekyll ausgefahren!
Und es war einfach sau geil!  
Das Ding ist einfach der Hammer!   
Ich hatte etwas zu viel Druck in den UST Reifen, aber haben sich trotzdem schon sehr gut angefühlt. Auch die Corssmax fühlen sich sehr gut an. Von wegen sehr weich! Kann ich nicht bestätigen. 
Cool ist das feeling der Federung, da wird einfach alles glatt gebügelt. Ein Wahnsinn!!!!! Habe Löscher, Steine und Äste gesucht um das Setup zu optimieren. 
Endlich hat mir mein Rücken mal nicht geschmerzt nach einer Tour. Wenn ich da an die 4 Stunden HT Tour denke!   
Auch Lob an Magura. Die Louise funktioniert wieder wie neu!

Jetzt muß nur noch das Wetter besser werden, im Wald gibt es immer noch ganze Abfahrten, die inzwischen völlig vereist sind.

@einheimischer hast Recht, mit nem Fully macht Eis und Schnee schon fast Spaß


----------



## carloz (4. März 2004)

@007:

Du hast auch die Corssis in UST ? Und Mavic Felgen ?
Ist der Hammer, oder ?
Ich hab die aufm HT, fühlt sich aber schon fast wien Fully an ;-)
Naja nur fast...
Hätt ich echt nich ged8.
Na gut, der Preis is ja auch nich grad von schlechten Eltern  

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## CassandraComplx (4. März 2004)

carloz schrieb:
			
		

> @007:
> 
> Du hast auch die Corssis in UST ? Und Mavic Felgen ?
> Ist der Hammer, oder ?
> ...



...Hauptsache was gesagt     
Wenn überhaupt heisst es "Crossis" und die kommen IMMER von Mavic...

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## 007ike (5. März 2004)

Stimmt!  

Du fährst ein Endorfin! Was hast du denn für einen Typ Umwerfer drann? Welches Maß hat der und ist das der selbe wie auch am Speed II?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (5. März 2004)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!
> 
> Du fährst ein Endorfin! Was hast du denn für einen Typ Umwerfer drann? Welches Maß hat der und ist das der selbe wie auch am Speed II?



Moin !

Am VP4 hab ich einen Downpull Topswing in 34,9 verbaut.
Beim Speed II kann ich leider nur vermuten dass es dort ähnlich ist...
Beide haben ne 31,6er Stütze, dann sollte das Schellenmass auch gleich sein.
Schreib doch mal ne PM an Gemorje, der sollte es ja wissen   

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Pyewacket (5. März 2004)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Moin !
> 
> Am VP4 hab ich einen Downpull Topswing in 34,9 verbaut.
> Beim Speed II kann ich leider nur vermuten dass es dort ähnlich ist...
> ...



Hallo,

beide ENDROFINs (VP-4 und Speed II) sind für 34,8mm Umwerferschellen und Top-Pull Umwerfer ausgelegt.
Ob Up oder Downswing ist beim Speed II egal, beim VP-4 kann es unter Umständen zu Problemen beim Up-Swing Werfer führen.
Daher empfiehlt sich beim VP-4 ein klassischer Down-Swing.

Happy Trailz,

  Markus


----------



## 007ike (5. März 2004)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. März 2004)

Ups !
Hab gerade gemerkt, dass ich mich verschrieben hab:
Es heisst natürlich DOWNSWING TOPPULL und nicht "DOWNPULL TOPSWING"  
Ich sags ja immer - ich Büro soll man sich auf seine Arbeit konzentrieren...  

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Jolly Rogers (5. März 2004)

Ich hab auch einen neuen Rahmen


----------



## CassandraComplx (5. März 2004)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab auch einen neuen Rahmen




Schönes Teil  !
Erinnert mich etwas an den Cinelli-Rahmen mit dem Carbon-Hinterbau...
(an alle aus SB und Umgebung: Zweirad Kiel hat den in der Auslage nebem einem MSL pro   )

Wie willst Du den Rahmen aufbauen ?

Gruss
Sascha


----------



## Jolly Rogers (5. März 2004)

Komplett XTR mit Hügi240 und DT 4.1 Laufrädern. Dann haben die noch feine Carbon Teile Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker und Flaschenhalter im Programm. Die haben so ein Teil fertig schon im Laden stehen und das Teil macht auch auf der Waage einen guten Eindruck.

Zuerst wollte ich das Gewicht noch ein wenig drücken, denn die haben auch ein schönes Scandium Teil


----------



## Pyewacket (5. März 2004)

CassandraComplx schrieb:
			
		

> Schönes Teil  !
> Erinnert mich etwas an den Cinelli-Rahmen mit dem Carbon-Hinterbau...
> 
> Gruss
> Sascha



Ob das daher kommt dass die beide beim selben Hersteller kaufen?? ;-)

Markus


----------



## Jolly Rogers (5. März 2004)

Das Felt Epo Pro hat auch so einen Carbon-Hinterbau jedoch hat mir die Verarbeitung nicht so gut gefallen.


----------



## 007ike (4. Juni 2004)

Da isses


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. Juni 2004)

Trifft zwar nicht 100% mein Geschmack, aber dennoch nett anzuschauen   
Falls Du langsam Platzprobleme bekommen solltest, ich würde Dir das ein oder andere Bike abnehmen, damit Du nochmal Überblick bekommst  

Grüße.


----------



## tozzi (4. Juni 2004)

Schönes Bike, Gratulation !
...wechselst wohl doch so langsam immer mehr zur Hardtail-Fraktion über ?
Bin gerade auch am Schrauben, wird wohl 'ne Nachtschicht.
Grüße


----------



## 007ike (5. Juni 2004)

Das ist doch mal schön wieder von Tozzi zu hören! Wie weit ist das Pace??? Wann fährst du mal wieder mit uns?????

@einheimischer kein Problem, wir können ja mal raus finden an welchem du Spaß hättest!  
Den überblick hab ich aber noch!


----------



## tiegerbaehr (5. Juni 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin gerade auch am Schrauben, wird wohl 'ne Nachtschicht.
> Grüße



Hi Tozzi,

wann hat sich das mit den 4 cm endlich erledigt? Wenn Du am schrauben bist, scheint mir das ein gutes Zeichen.  

Hast heute gefehlt, da hätt ich in IGB bergab mächtig Zeit gut gemacht!  

So hat mir immer 007 am Hinterrad geklebt und ich hatte den Eindruck, dass ich nicht nur bergauf sondern auch runter noch zu langsam bin.

Hoffentlich bis bald


----------



## tozzi (6. Juni 2004)

Da isses nun:









Nach heutiger Einstellfahrt über Straße mit einem breitem Grinsen wieder zurückgekehrt ! Gabel wird natürlich noch nach der Einfahr- und Eingewöhnungsphase gekürzt.Es hat sich in technischer und sitzpositionsmäßiger Sicht in den letzten Jahren doch etwas geändert...Habe nun den Spaß am Biken wieder zurückgewonnen, der mir auf meiner alten Gurke fast abhanden gekommen ist.
Mir erging es ja fast so wie CheckerThePig (man hat es ,glaube ich, auch gemerkt...).Also sorry an alle, denen ich mit meinem Verhalten und nicht mehr Melden in den letzten Wochen auf die Füße getreten bin!
Die Berge können wieder kommen.


----------



## carloz (7. Juni 2004)

CassandraComplx:

Sorry, dass ich nich über dein Fachwissen bez. der Mavics verfüge, aber wie ich sehe veschreibt sich ein Meister seines Fachs ja auch mal ganz gern...
Hauptsache was gesagt...

greetZ
CarloZ

P.S.: @tozzi: Hammergerät ! Respekt !


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Juni 2004)

Na dann sag ich einfach mal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike tozzi, echt schön geworden   
Noch schöner finde ich, dass du nun wieder Freude am biken hast, manchmal wirkt so ein bischen Abstand Wunder... ich kann das schon verstehen.

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (7. Juni 2004)

@Tozzi Super bike  Ich freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour! Könnte am Donnerstag ne Extensive 3 h Tour zum Bostalsee anbieten


----------



## Moose (7. Juni 2004)

*TOZZI ! ! !*

Heisser Ofen!
... und von der Geometrie/ dem Set-up her hast Du was vom Corratec behalten.

Wird Zeit, dass Du Dich wieder blicken lässt, das geht ja gar nicht! Würde mich tierisch freuen. (und nicht nur, weil ich Dein Bike sehen will!).
Ich werde heute ab 13.30/ 14.00 Uhr eine extensive Runde fahren. Schaue um 12.30 nochmal ins Forum falls sich jemand anschliessen möchte.

Grüße,
Moose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (7. Juni 2004)

@tozzi: Das Teil sieht wirklich gut aus, jetzt geht es wieder rund.

@moose: bei einer extensiven tour wäre ich dabei, aber 14:00 Uhr wird etwas knapp für mich, weil ich erst gegen 14:00 Uhr bei mir losfahren kann. Wo wolltest Du denn hin, dann können wir uns vielleicht unterwegs treffen.

Grüße,


----------



## Moose (7. Juni 2004)

Ich "muss" leider so früh los, weil ich um 16.30 wieder daheim sein will.
Meine Richtung wäre St.Ingbert, Hassel, Niederwürzbach.


----------



## Wiseman (7. Juni 2004)

@moose: Würde Dir denn 14:00 Uhr ab Uni auch noch reichen? Ich werde mich dann beeilen.

Grüße,


----------



## tozzi (7. Juni 2004)

Vieken Dank für Euer herzliches Willkommen !
Heute kann ich erst ab ca 18.00, werde dann das erste Mal mit dem Bike den Wald durchforsten (halber Werkzeugkasten mit im Gepäck).
Am Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht, bin auf einer Messe.
Ansonsten aber (fast) jederzeit.
Grüße


----------



## leeqwar (7. Juni 2004)

tozzi schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten aber (fast) jederzeit.
> Grüße



na morgen doch !? schönstes wetter, ein anzahlmässig explodierter hochschulsporttreff und ein hoffentlich wieder halbwegs gesunder leeqwar. was will man mehr ? hau rein...


----------



## tozzi (7. Juni 2004)

...da komme ich doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (7. Juni 2004)

Enlarge Your Fork!
Ich bekomme immer so SPAM-Mails der Art.
Aber Tozzi ist der wohl erste, bei dem das gelungen ist. 
Von 4 auf 7 cm. Immerhin. Jetzt bist du perfekt gerüstet....


----------



## Wiseman (7. Juni 2004)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Enlarge Your Fork!
> Ich bekomme immer so SPAM-Mails der Art.
> Aber Tozzi ist der wohl erste, bei dem das gelungen ist.
> Von 4 auf 7 cm. Immerhin. Jetzt bist du perfekt gerüstet....



@pandur: Tja siehste mal, musst Dich halt genau an die Anleitung halten 

Grüße,


----------



## 007ike (7. Juni 2004)

SO FERTISCH! Jetzt steht einer Probefahrt nix mehr im wege, ich hoffe euch bald mein Endorfin vorführen zu dürfen! Es fühlt sich härter an wie das Focus, aber um schneller   (so der 1. Eindruck nach 5 -600 m)


----------



## Moose (7. Juni 2004)

Dann lasst uns morgen wieder Richtung Kirkel fahren.

*17.30 Uhr Abfahrt Halle 6, zweiter Treffpunkt kurz nach 18.00 Uhr am Betzentalstadion * (Axel kommt diesmal sicher mit). 

@wiseman: Danke für die nette Begleitung heute!
@tozzi: ich bin echt gespannt
@007ike: ich will auch eins!


----------



## bikecrazy (8. Juni 2004)

@Jolly Rogers

was bringen die auf die Waage und um wieviel erleichtern die das Bankkonto?


----------



## Jolly Rogers (8. Juni 2004)

@bikecrazy:

also das Alu/Carbon Teil wiegt Gr: 18,5" (M) 1438 Gramm (449)und ich konnte nicht wiederstehen und habe mir jetzt doch noch den Scandium gekauft und das Teil wiegt Gr: 18,5" (M) ganze 1294 Gramm (389 bzw. 419). Also alles noch leichter wie die Herstellerangaben. Ich bin sehr sehr zufrieden damit. Ein Freund wollte sich auch einen kaufen aber leider sind die Teile komplett ausverkauft und werden laut Hersteller erst wieder Ende des Monats lieferbar sein. 

Bildquelle: www.nero-bikes.de


----------



## bikecrazy (9. Juni 2004)

@Jolly Rogers

wie fährt sich denn das Teil, sieht ja stark aus und scheint ja preislich auch ganz ok zu sein. Ist es eher nervös oder gutmütig, der Zusatz Team läßt ja eher ersteres vermuten.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (9. Juni 2004)

Also der Scandium ist nervös aber verdammt schnell. Der mit dem Carbon-Hinterbau ist wie ein Lamm.


----------



## Jolly Rogers (12. Juni 2004)

Was ich dir aber mit gutem Gewissen weiterempfehlen kann, sind die Carbon Parts. Sehr fein verarbeitet und sehen sehr exclusiv aus.   
Ab und zu haben die auch Teile, Bikes usw., auf ebay einfach mal nero-bikes eingeben.


----------



## bikecrazy (14. Juni 2004)

Jolly Rogers schrieb:
			
		

> Also der Scandium ist nervös aber verdammt schnell. Der mit dem Carbon-Hinterbau ist wie ein Lamm.



Nervös ist schon ok, dann bekommt man ihn gut um die Kurven im single trail, wie ist´s mit der Steifigkeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jolly Rogers (14. Juni 2004)

Steifer als mein XTC von Giant


----------

